# Drinking your eggs



## Smokedoa (Sep 1, 2014)

So I mix 10 egg whites a scoop of whey,large bannana and 1 1/)2 to 2 cups of oatmeal in the nutri bullet 
I figure it's a good quick meal on the go,better taking in real food rather than a protein shake right and it actually taste pretty good,what is everyone's thoughts on drinking raw eggs?


----------



## jadean (Sep 1, 2014)

Love it except I just do 8 whole eggs in a cup then drink. Wife almost throws up every time.


----------



## Smokedoa (Sep 1, 2014)

jadean said:


> Love it except I just do 8 whole eggs in a cup then drink. Wife almost throws up every time.[/QUOTEt ]
> LoL it does have that texture to it
> its one of the best sources of protein to consume I try and stay away from protein supplements,foods always best!!!


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 1, 2014)

I do it all the time..
2-4 whole eggs , 8-10 egg whites , whey protein , whole milk , PB and a cup of oats has been my breakfast for the last 2yrs.

 I cook my eggs whenever i have time


----------



## Smokedoa (Sep 1, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> I do it all the time..
> 2-4 whole eggs , 8-10 egg whites , whey protein , whole milk , PB and a cup of oats has been my breakfast for the last 2yrs.
> 
> I cook my eggs whenever i have time



How many meals do you take in a day?


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 1, 2014)

4 big meals or 6-8 smaller meals per day, depends on a lot of things...

I


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 1, 2014)

Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.

You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.  

Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.


----------



## Junkboxer (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.
> 
> You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.



Lol as i don't share rays pessimism here, i can back him up on that drinking egg whites is no good as it has poor bio-availability uncooked. 

It takes balls to drink egg whites...they are gross. I came up with the same idea in my early 20s thinking it would be easier and just as effective. Tasted like i was drinking the smell of wet dog (thats the only way i can describe it). All i can say is that i have NEVER had farts that bad in my life. I could clear a house, let-alone a room. It was fun pissing my buds off but i had to stop as I soon found out it wasn't effective and there was no way any girl could put up with that gas... no way!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.
> 
> You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.



LOL gotta love Ray... but he is right raw eggs suck on so many levels and same thing with raw oats...

takes 2 mins to cook egg whites and they taste good.  Takes just as long to get the nutri bullet out(I have one also) and make a shake as it does to toast an english muffin add 2 tbs of peanut butter and pour eggs into a non stick pan.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 2, 2014)

The egg whites and oatmeal in the blender gag has been around for decades.  You are just wasting eggs and oatmeal not cooking them.  Cook your food and drink your whey and be done with it.  Add peanut butter or fruit or yogurt or milk or cheerios or cottage cheese or cooked chicken for all I care.  Just stop wasting food.  People are starving.  These are desperate times.  You are also killing the ozone with all that fucking farting from undigestable food.


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> How many cals does it take for you to maintain and to bulk jadean?


5700-6100 held me right around 290 but bulking right now with 7300-7700. I recently moved up to 8g's because I plan on about 320lbs and holding that for the winter. We'll see tho, getting over 313 was tough last bulk lol


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish I could choke down cooked eggs. I can't force them down to save my life. Usually end up puking before the 2nd egg is done.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> I wish I could choke down cooked eggs. I can't force them down to save my life. Usually end up puking before the 2nd egg is done.




I love eggs!! fried over medium is best.  or a good eggs benedict....


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I love eggs!! fried over medium is best.  or a good eggs benedict....



The texture makes me gag. You'd think after a few years working the glory hole I could swallow anything lol


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.
> 
> You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.


Don't want to bust your balls bro but nutrition is a lot more than bioavailability.
Your argument doesnt hold water as many of us have been drinking raw eggs for years and we are in no way small or weak...
To each his own...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

Umm... I don't think that ray was summing up nutrition as a whole.  But the argument that big guys have done that for years means absolutely nothing.  Other wise we would all be as big as Ronnie Coleman because we eat his protein or Jay cutler cause we use muscle tech...

While bioavailability might not take into account several other factors when it come to effectiveness it is clear and has been proven it is an important factor.


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Umm... I don't think that ray was summing up nutrition as a whole.  But the argument that big guys have done that for years means absolutely nothing.  Other wise we would all be as big as Ronnie Coleman because we eat his protein or Jay cutler cause we use muscle tech...
> 
> While bioavailability might not take into account several other factors when it come to effectiveness it is clear and has been proven it is an important factor.


It has? Lol.
You missed the point entirely.
He ridiculed the OP for what he eats. His whole argument is based on bioavailability. That's an ignorant and uneducated position.
But I think you should let him speak for himself, don't you agree?


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm glad I found this I was just about to try out adding egg whites to my protein shakes tomorrow. And I'm also let down about the raw oat comment.... I've been eating them like that for almost 2 years. So is several other guys I know lol damnit!!!


----------



## dagambd (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.
> 
> You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.



Damn that reality train! lol


----------



## dagambd (Sep 2, 2014)

In all seriousness, it seems that recent research has concluded that eating eggs raw is not the best way to get the most out of your eggs.  Not to mention you run the risk of salmonella poisoning.  Food poison anyone?  I'm not going to spend countless hours researching because I'm not going to drink raw eggs anyways, but here is an article written by a PhD student:

http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/raw-egg-protein-shake-unhealthy-1090.html

 Peace


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Don't want to bust your balls bro but nutrition is a lot more than bioavailability.
> Your argument doesnt hold water as many of us have been drinking raw eggs for years and we are in no way small or weak...
> To each his own...


I have to agree with oldschool here, I have raw eggs almost daily and raw oatmeal in every one of my mass shakes. I will continue to do this because it works for me. Results don't lie, currently at 302lbs


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2014)

dagambd said:


> In all seriousness, it seems that recent research has concluded that eating eggs raw is not the best way to get the most out of your eggs.  Not to mention you run the risk of salmonella poisoning.  Food poison anyone?  I'm not going to spend countless hours researching because I'm not going to drink raw eggs anyways, but here is an article written by a PhD student:
> 
> http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/raw-egg-protein-shake-unhealthy-1090.html
> 
> Peace


Salmonella poisoning is about a 1 in 10000 chance, same as eating sushi.


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 2, 2014)

Cooked eggs > raw eggs 

that being said , i still eat raw eggs a few times a week when im too lazy to cook them and clean up the kitchen 


http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full


----------



## dagambd (Sep 2, 2014)

jadean said:


> Salmonella poisoning is about a 1 in 10000 chance, same as eating sushi.


So you're telling me there's a chance. Lol

To each his own.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

jadean said:


> I have to agree with oldschool here, I have raw eggs almost daily and raw oatmeal in every one of my mass shakes. I will continue to do this because it works for me. Results don't lie, currently at 302lbs


Probably be 304 if you cooked those eggs  maybe 310 if you cooked the oat meal..... just sayin.


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Probably be 304 if you cooked those eggs  maybe 310 if you cooked the oat meal..... just sayin.


What... oh sorry I couldn't hear you, I was too busy washing my raw oatmeal down with raw eggs and getting JACKED!!!!! Thread closed...iml forums shut down for maintenance....


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2014)

Love ya skinny


----------



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

I know the chance of Salmonella is low but to avoid the risk anyways, I just buy pasteurized egg whites (which I'm under the impression carries no risk of Salmonella but please, correct me if I'm wrong) and drink them. Quick and easy protein and a change of pace from protein powder when I just want to get some protein in quickly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2014)

Bioavailability of whites is low and nutritionally barren. 50% of protein is in yolks, plus a shit tonne of micro nutrients.


----------



## ROID (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like drinking my egg whites out of the carton. 

If its good enough for bruce lee, its good enough for me. 

I'm just lazy .

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 10, 2014)

I drank eggs in 1978


----------



## Smokedoa (Oct 11, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> Lol as i don't share rays pessimism here, i can back him up on that drinking egg whites is no good as it has poor bio-availability uncooked.
> 
> It takes balls to drink egg whites...they are gross. I came up with the same idea in my early 20s thinking it would be easier and just as effective. Tasted like i was drinking the smell of wet dog (thats the only way i can describe it). All i can say is that i have NEVER had farts that bad in my life. I could clear a house, let-alone a room. It was fun pissing my buds off but i had to stop as I soon found out it wasn't effective and there was no way any girl could put up with that gas... no way!


LOL I do have that fucked up gas!!!! Was wondering where that was coming from


----------



## Smokedoa (Oct 11, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Uncooked eggs do not have a high bioavailability %.  Stop being lazy and cook your eggs.  Raw oats are borderline undigestable also.  Your technique needs some tweaking bro.
> 
> You thought your shake was going to be the new sensation and we would all bow down.  You just got hit with the reality train.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and think for yourself and do some research before you have any more bright ideas.


LMFAO Your an idiot !
wasnt thinking I was coming up with a new sensation,Not in anyway lazy, I eat 7 other meals a day besides that one drink in the morning that consist of chickin breast salmon steak brown rice and sweet potatoes 
by the way,raw oats is very digestive


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 11, 2014)

Smokedoa said:


> LMFAO Your an idiot !
> wasnt thinking I was coming up with a new sensation,Not in anyway lazy, I eat 7 other meals a day besides that one drink in the morning that consist of chickin breast salmon steak brown rice and sweet potatoes
> by the way,*raw oats is very digestive*



Raw oats *are* not *equally* digestible.  Now if you were somewhat educated meaning maybe..... 14% as smart as me.  You would have specified that you were using quick oats or oat bran maybe.  Please be more specific in your future posts.  I get tired of correcting people all the fucking time like a mother fucking broken record.  People take their gains seriously.  And when they come on IMF they expect the best possible answer to a fucking question.  Not halfwit retard broscience.  There is a mother fucking difference between the digestibility of quick oats, rolled oats(regular old fashioned), whole groat oats, steel cut oats, scottish oatmeal, and oat flour.  Now you dumb toothless backwoods fucking dipshit.  Admit that I just took you to fucking school.  Now you know what you are dealing with hopefully.  I don't want to have to do this again anytime in the near future.  I am using precious calories that could otherwise be used for tremendous gains...bro.  But no... I have to deal with snippy children with the brainpower of a fucking vanilla freezepop .

Have a great day!!!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 11, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Raw oats *are* not *equally* digestible.  Now if you were somewhat educated meaning maybe..... 14% as smart as me.  You would have specified that you were using quick oats or oat bran maybe.  Please be more specific in your future posts.  I get tired of correcting people all the fucking time like a mother fucking broken record.  People take their gains seriously.  And when they come on IMF they expect the best possible answer to a fucking question.  Not halfwit retard broscience.  There is a mother fucking difference between the digestibility of quick oats, rolled oats(regular old fashioned), whole groat oats, steel cut oats, scottish oatmeal, and oat flour.  Now you dumb toothless backwoods fucking dipshit.  Admit that I just took you to fucking school.  Now you know what you are dealing with hopefully.  I don't want to have to do this again anytime in the near future.  I am using precious calories that could otherwise be used for tremendous gains...bro.  But no... I have to deal with snippy children with the brainpower of a fucking vanilla freezepop .
> 
> Have a great day!!!


----------



## Smokedoa (Oct 11, 2014)

I cooked my eggs,You happy now Ray


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 12, 2014)

Gotta love the small man syndrome.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah i was all like fawk im like rocky and shit i work out during the winter and i punch frozen bags of pea's and shit i can SURELY drink eggs too! I felt like a pussy when i ended that cup of muscle egg, and i broke my taint from retching so hard into the porcelain that i thought i thought i might die....raw eggs no matter what suck!!! 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 12, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Gotta love the small man syndrome.



When people type untrue statements on a forum.  And try to argue and defend that statement....You know what has to be done?  The sledgehammer needs to be brought out to knock some sense into that mother fucker, and the statement needs to be rectified and cleared up for the community.  We can't have people spreading fucking lies on here.  People wouldn't trust this site if they came here and found lies. 

 And I would rather call it....

1.  Angry at idiots syndrome.
2.  Dipshit hating syndrome.
3.  Idiots need to go back to school syndrome....

No fucking small man here...I will rip your head off and shit in your mouth.  Because if I shit down your fucking neck....that would be fucking pointless.  Get my fucking drift?


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you off your meds again???


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 24, 2015)

I cant tolerate it. bad tastes of raw eggs.


----------

